# Ideas to Implement a Calming Evening Routine



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2018)

*7 Ideas to Implement a Calming Evening Routine*
by Michelle Summerfield, _BecomingMinimalist.com_
June 28, 2018   

 I’m no stranger to rushing around, operating on overload, and essentially being a chicken with no head.

 In my previous corporate life, I lived life at light speed and in  complete chaos for sixteen years. I felt I never had time for the good  things I knew I “should” be doing. But running at light speed and  neglecting self-care eventually catches up with you.

 You burn out.

 That’s when your mind and body scream, “Hey, human, please get me off this darn merry-go-round. _Now!_”

 One of the most important things I ever did was to listen to my body and create a calming evening routine. It has made such a difference.

 Now, I turn my phone off at least an hour before bed to let my mind  unwind. I do a peaceful P.M. yoga routine followed by a 5 or 10 minute  meditation session which relaxes my body, relieves the stress of the  day, and puts my mind into a peaceful place.

 I use the quiet time right after to wash my face and practice gratitude before going to bed.

 If my mind is still a bit over-stimulated, I’ll read a chapter of a book, which usually has me nodding off.

 Now, I get it, not everyone has a lot of time in the evenings, but  that doesn’t mean you can’t create your own simple routine by starting  small. By making just one change to your evening routine, you’ll be on  your way to bringing calm, peace and stress relief into your life.

 My routine starts an hour before bed, but only takes 20-30 minutes  total. Finding just 5-10 minutes to do one calming activity will get you  started.

 If you’re looking for stress relief from your busy day, I highly  recommend creating a calming evening routine that works for you.

 Here are 7 ideas to try out:


Turn off your phone and be still for 5 minutes. During that quiet  time, tell yourself you deserve peace and calm. You deserve to take care  of yourself. Always putting everyone else first isn’t fair to you or to  them. I turn my phone off at least an hour before bed to calm my mind  (and eyes) from all the technology I’ve been using throughout the day. 
No TV or news before bed. I don’t watch the news at all anymore. As a  sensitive person, I know how negatively it can affect me, so I keep it  out of my life. Think of it — that time sitting in front of the TV could  be used doing something to better your mind, body, and well-being  instead. I know, we all love Netflix. The key is to be mindful of your  TV use and know when it’s not giving you the peace and calm you need. 
Read a chapter of a book. This is one of my favourites! I recently  got rid of my TV so I could have a reading nook in my room instead. No  matter what book I’ve read, it’s never been a waste of time. In fact,  most have changed my life for the better. It doesn’t matter what type of  book, although I do recommend something that won’t get you thinking too  much. The idea is to calm down. I’ve got two types of books I read in  the evenings: spiritual self-help or a trashy romance novel. 
Yoga. I added yoga to my evening routine about six months ago and it  is so relaxing! It focuses my mind and my awareness on my body. If  you’re new to yoga, it’s not super difficult. If you’re worried about  flexibility, start off with a beginner practice. I use the free Yoga  Studio app on my Apple TV. I started with the beginner practice until I  felt comfortable to move to intermediate.
Yoga is a great way to not only add some relaxation to your day, but  also exercise! And if you’ve been sitting at a desk job all day, the  flexibility practices work wonders. 
Meditate. I don’t meditate regularly. In fact, I find it extremely  hard to sit still for more than 5 minutes. My cat distracts me by  sniffing my hand or the movement of family around the house keeps me  aware of every noise. When I do manage it, it’s calming and grounding.  The constant stream of thoughts in my head slows down and I feel  peaceful after.
You don’t have to do anything special or buy an app — simply focusing on  your breathing and saying “breathe in” “breathe out” as you breathe is  good enough. When I do my P.M. yoga, I’ll follow it up with a 5 minute  relaxing meditation. 
Practice gratitude. This is one of my favourite parts of my evening  routine. Every evening, I take a few moments to think about what I’m  grateful for and who I’m grateful for in my life.
This practice has the power to change your mindset and your life! It  calms me and helps me appreciate everything I have. It works so well  that I use it to combat my desire to buy new things. Whenever I have the  urge to go back to old habits and buy something, I practice gratitude.  It reminds me of all I have — the people, the roof over my head, the  healthy food — everything. And the urge to shop falls away. 
Journal. Did you do a Dear Diary when you were a kid? Well, there’s  no reason not to try the adult version. Simply getting your thoughts on  paper or reflecting on your day has amazing calming and healing powers.I  reflect on my day by asking three questions: What went well? What can I  improve? What was I grateful for? 
 Creating a calming evening routine was the best thing I’ve done. Now I  wake up feeling refreshed, and fall asleep faster without a million  thoughts rushing through my head.

*About Michelle Summerfield*
_Michelle Summerfield is a blogger, writer, and speaker. She has  been blogging about money, minimalism, and lifestyles for over six years  at The Classy Simple Life.  Michelle left her sixteen year corporate career to embrace simple  living and inspire women to create a wholehearted lifestyle that’s  simple yet stylish. Her work has been featured in Toronto Life, The Globe and Mail, Credit Canada, and on the CBC._


----------

